# Welcome Mr. Banks



## mylissyk

Welcome home sweet pup, sounds like he's already making a place in your heart.


----------



## hubbub

I'm SOOOO happy for you guys!! 

I'd love to hear how Mr Banks came into your lives and, of course, LOVE pictures and stories


----------



## jennretz

What a handsome, handsome boy!


----------



## ggdenny

What a cutie pie.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl

Mr. Banks is adorable!


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations am so happy for you. Welcome Mr Banks, you are going to have so many wonderful adventures with your new family!


----------



## nolefan

Congratulations! He is precious  I'm a sucker for a paw crosser !


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks guys!!

David and I go to the rescue place about once every three weeks. Just to look and get a dog fix. I ALWAYS leave in tears. I mean, the ugly cry. Sobbing hysterically so I don't look forward to going but I go for David. By chance, Banks was there and it was a rescue situation. He'd been there for too too long. Came from a hoarder. Love at first sight. This surprised me bc I never thought I'd have anything other than a golden. Ever. Funny how life works, huh? I wasn't 100% ready but oh well. We brought the paw crosser home. First time ever in a car. In a house. Watching TV. You name it. Poor guy. He's fitting in well and falls of the couch, I swear you you, at least once a day while stretching (see below). We love him and told him all about his big brother. I know Cuddy is happy for us. Getting Banks doesn't make me miss Cuddy any less but it sure makes life more fun!!









First time seeing a tv! 








Crosser of the paws. Stunk Style 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssacres

He is just beautiful. I am so happy you have him in you life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, Banks is adorable.
He sounds like a wonderful little guy. 
I know he's bringing lots of love and joy into our lives.

I believe you can't replace one dog with another, but you can choose to open your heart and home to love again. Each dog is very unique and special in their own way and they hold a very special spot in your heart forever. Most of us have hearts big enough to let another come in. 

Here's a poem I really like:



> “It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them.
> 
> And every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart.
> 
> If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog,
> 
> and I will become as generous and loving as they are.”
> 
> - Anonymous


I'm a sucker for the paw crossers too, my girl is one. 
She lays frog style and crosses her front paws.


----------



## Doug

Welcome Mr Banks!!
You have a very distinguished look about you with your elegant paws and tux style coat but a super fun sparkle in your eye.
Prepare to be spoiled big time. I am sure that you already know but you have just won the lottery by being accepted into such a loving home


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> David and I go to the rescue place about once every three weeks. Just to look and get a dog fix. I ALWAYS leave in tears. I mean, the ugly cry. Sobbing hysterically so I don't look forward to going but I go for David. By chance, Banks was there and it was a rescue situation. He'd been there for too too long. Came from a hoarder. Love at first sight. This surprised me bc I never thought I'd have anything other than a golden. Ever. Funny how life works, huh? I wasn't 100% ready but oh well. We brought the paw crosser home. First time ever in a car. In a house. Watching TV. You name it. Poor guy. He's fitting in well and falls of the couch, I swear you you, at least once a day while stretching (see below). We love him and told him all about his big brother. I know Cuddy is happy for us. Getting Banks doesn't make me miss Cuddy any less but it sure makes life more fun!!
> 
> 
> I have to say, it makes me happy to see both you and David so happy. I just knew that when you decided it was the right time, it would make your life so much better. Mr. Banks will fill a void with the loss of Cuddy, and as you have said, you won't miss Cuddy any less, but it sure will make life more fun. Both you and I, as well as several others have had a tough year, and we are due for a bit more fun, we have found that in Nikki and I know you will find it in Mr. Banks. We are stocking up on good vino, and I am instructing Nikki that she has to be a good girl when she meet's Mr. Banks. And, oh by the way, I wasn't 100% ready either, but so far, so good!


----------



## california gold

How cute is he! I'm so happy for all of you. What fun times ahead for sure.


----------



## swishywagga

How is the lovely Mr Banks doing today?, am sure you guys are having lots of fun!


----------



## hubbub

LOVE IT!! Sounds like he needs some spoiling


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hi guys!! Thanks for the nice words. He's doing great. Barked for the first time today. Scared me half to death but it's quite a lovely bark. It cracked me up. And his ears are soooo soft. Like his brother's!

Yes, he did hit the lottery but I did as well. The old saying, "Who rescued who?" comes to mind.  It was perfect timing. 

Rick, Mr. Banks will be ready to rock and roll. I've told him all about Nikki and the cabin. We are ready for some Napa vino. White please!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

No one deserves it more...both you AND him.

Congratulations and many, many happy years together.


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*



Cuddysmom said:


> Hi guys!! Thanks for the nice words. He's doing great. Barked for the first time today. Scared me half to death but it's quite a lovely bark. It cracked me up. And his ears are soooo soft. Like his brother's!
> 
> Yes, he did hit the lottery but I did as well. The old saying, "Who rescued who?" comes to mind.  It was perfect timing.
> 
> Rick, Mr. Banks will be ready to rock and roll. I've told him all about Nikki and the cabin. We are ready for some Napa vino. White please!


CuddysMom

I am SO HAPPY for you and Mr. Banks and I know Cuddy is, too!
Mr. Banks is a doll!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*



Cuddysmom said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> David and I go to the rescue place about once every three weeks. Just to look and get a dog fix. I ALWAYS leave in tears. I mean, the ugly cry. Sobbing hysterically so I don't look forward to going but I go for David. By chance, Banks was there and it was a rescue situation. He'd been there for too too long. Came from a hoarder. Love at first sight. This surprised me bc I never thought I'd have anything other than a golden. Ever. Funny how life works, huh? I wasn't 100% ready but oh well. We brought the paw crosser home. First time ever in a car. In a house. Watching TV. You name it. Poor guy. He's fitting in well and falls of the couch, I swear you you, at least once a day while stretching (see below). We love him and told him all about his big brother. I know Cuddy is happy for us. Getting Banks doesn't make me miss Cuddy any less but it sure makes life more fun!!
> 
> View attachment 446601
> 
> 
> First time seeing a tv!
> View attachment 446609
> 
> 
> Crosser of the paws. Stunk Style
> View attachment 446617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Cuddysmom

I would have fallen for him, too. I see why you fell in love. Looks like you're going to have nose prints on the TV Screen. Mr. Banks must think he's in heaven, living in your home with all of the comforts and never having done so before. Your adopting Mr. Banks was meant to be and I'm sure Cuddy approves!


----------



## 3 goldens

He does seem to enjoy watching TV. Is a handsome guy, even if he is a klutz.


----------



## Karen519

*Mr. Banks*

What are Mr. Banks favorite TV shows? 

Does he leave you a place to sit?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Lol. He loves the news and anything with Robert Downey. Strange, huh?! Lol. He's changed so much I'm the 2 weeks. He's more comfortable around people, sounds, cars, etc. He even barked a few days ago! Sounded like his brother, too! I know he's watching and has given us a paws up, if you will. I got him all new toys. Don't want him playing with C's. Is that weird? New leash, bowls, everything. But we just love him. I wish you all could meet his klutzy butt!


----------



## hubbub

Awwwww  Love hearing about Banks adventures in the GOOD LIFE!


----------



## california gold

What a cutie pie! Totally understand about the toys. I have special toys set aside that belonged to each one of my kids. It smells like them and sometimes I just rub my face in their toy just to feel close to them. I hope that doesn't sound too weird.. I'm so happy you found Mr. Banks. Sounds like a perfect match for all of you.


----------



## wjane

Welcome Mr. Banks - love that name. I'm very happy for all of you.


----------



## Cuddysmom

First Petco trip!!


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, love the photo, his eyes look so bright and full of hope that he can choose anything he wants!. Please give your Mr B a big hug from me and my Mr B x


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm loving this thread! I'm so happy for you and for Mr. Banks. He is such a handsome boy! I'm glad he now has a wonderful home with you.


----------



## hubbub

He's so alert! I know he's going to continue flourishing with his great mom and dad catering to him


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thank guys. He's a nutso for sure!


----------



## OutWest

He's beautiful and obviously was "meant" for you. I have a soft spot for the paw crossers, too. LOL.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Hi Karen, I've been away awhile and am now just catching up, love the pic's and all the happy news, keep it up!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks, friends!


----------



## SandyK

Sorry I am a little late in seeing your new addition. Welcome Mr. Banks!!!! He is so cute and I am glad you are enjoying him!!! Congrats!!


----------



## tine434

Oh, so happy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Mr. Banks looks like he has settled in well, great to see him doing so well and happy.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

I get a lump in throat every time I read your updates...I'm so happy for you.

He's the luckiest dog...I hope you remind him he's won the Dog Lottery at least once a day!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hahaha! Thanks Noreaster!! He's quite the happy pup. I love him so much


----------



## swishywagga

Am so glad Mr Banks is making you smile!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

How is Mr. Banks doing today, more pic's pls. Oh, by the way, the Rams spanked the 9er's today,good for you.


----------



## swishywagga

Also stopping by to see how Mr Banks is doing!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks for stopping by. He's a nutty boy. Just loves to snuggle! This is his usual position on his daddy!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Such a great picture, what a wonderful boy you have.
He certainly deserves being spoiled and pampered.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Awwww....I love a snuggler! What a sweetie!


----------



## swishywagga

The photo made me smile, typical men taking it easy on the sofa!!.


----------



## Karen519

*Love the picture*



Cuddysmom said:


> Thanks for stopping by. He's a nutty boy. Just loves to snuggle! This is his usual position on his daddy!!
> 
> View attachment 458930


Love the picture!! They both look very comfy!


----------



## california gold

Cuddysmom said:


> Thanks for stopping by. He's a nutty boy. Just loves to snuggle! This is his usual position on his daddy!!
> 
> View attachment 458930



Looks like a couple of very happy boys! So cute. :wavey:


----------



## lhowemt

What a cutie he is! I am a softy for crossed paws too.


----------



## swishywagga

Stopping by to say Hi, hugs sent to you and Mr B from me and my Mr B!


----------



## Karen519

*Mr. Banks*

How is Mr. Banks!?!?


----------



## Cuddysmom

He's great!!! He's so much like Cuddy sometimes and others he's nothing like him! Cuddy told me that B boy could use his stocking this year. He's such a nice big brother! Here he is with my best friend. 

ATTACH]465714[/ATTACH]


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Looks like we have a meeting of the minds going on, maybe they are exchanging Christmas lists.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Mr. Banks is such a special boy, hope his first Christmas with you is extra special.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hi guys! Not naming names, but SOMEONE ate 4 ornaments. They ate the entire ornament save the hookers and the metal top thingy. They were might proud of themselves afterwards. Why I oughtta!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Amazing what you can get away with when you're gorgeous...

Loving these photos. Hope he has no ill effects from his "decorating" efforts!


----------



## Karen519

*Mr. Banks*



Cuddysmom said:


> Hi guys! Not naming names, but SOMEONE ate 4 ornaments. They ate the entire ornament save the hookers and the metal top thingy. They were might proud of themselves afterwards. Why I oughtta!
> 
> View attachment 469162


I hope none of the glass and the metal thingys hurt Mr. Banks!


----------



## hubbub

Awwwww, Banks! 

Friends came home to discover their tree ornaments were missing on the bottom 3 feet of the tree. Fortunately, they were all natural style ornaments (pine cone, pine straw, and stick creations), but their tree stayed half decorated for the rest of the season


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Mr Banks you silly boy, hope you are ok after decorating your tummy!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh he's fine. Just a little jingle constipation followed by a bout of the big D!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Decorating your tummy. I literally laughed outloud!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Oh Mr. Banks you silly boy, hope you're feeling OK.

Swishywagga hit the nail on the head with "decorating your tummy".
Good one Swishy!


----------



## Cuddysmom

His tummy is properly decorated, I promise you!! 

Any idea why he would #1 in daddy's shoe? Yes, IN. Not by but IN the shoe. He's been so good with potty and now this? Crazy mutt. 

Here he is all Curley Q'd and innocent. (Don't believe the innocence for a minute!)


----------



## Cuddysmom

But really, IN THE SHOE?! Why after 2.5 months does this behavior come out?!?


----------



## swishywagga

Oh Mr Banks you silly boy, you make me laugh, you're just keeping your mom on her toes!


----------



## hubbub

Love the picture, but hate what happened with the shoe  

Maybe there was something going on that spooked him? Construction or something...??

Fingers and toes crossed that it doesn't happen again. 

I guess Banks needs to ask Santa to bring his dad some new shoes


----------



## Cuddysmom

Nah. I think he was just excited bc he didn't expect daddy home so early. Daddy took a half day to spend the afternoon with him and he obviously couldn't contain himself


----------



## valita

He's beautiful, bless you for rescuing him


----------



## Cuddysmom

He's so peaceful, right? NO! He's a crazy mutt! No, he's great. He's learning demands and tricks, etcetera. He's such a snuggle bug. I'm so lucky!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Please please PLEASE let me meet the "person" who treated him so badly before I got him. Please! Who's got bail money for me?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

I'll get a baseball bat and come with you...

But Mr. B has won the lottery now!


----------



## hubbub

Any more "indoor sprinkling" by Banks? 

He's so cute, I can't see being mad at him


----------



## pb2b

LOVE his face!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ahaha! No more sprinkling. For now


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh my, how on earth have I managed to miss this thread for like 2 months?! I am so sorry!

Your new addition Mr Banks is adorable  I'm so glad that he has found his way into your heart, Cuddy will be smiling down with pride and watching over you. I'm subscribed to this thread now, so won't be missing any more updates for sure!


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you, Mr Banks and all your family a very Merry Christmas, from me and Mr B x


----------



## Cuddysmom

Lol Hol! You haven't missed much! Thanks for tuning in. He's laying next to me now as I play with my puzzle books. He's good at Word Searches! 

Thanks, Barnaby. Hope you had a good Christmas. Get anything good? Banks got spoiled with treats from his cousins. Did you get your mommy anything? She's so good to you


----------



## Cuddysmom

. Here he is all tangled. He's a nut! 







Here he is after throwing up and then eating it on my favorite blanket. Why are dogs so gross?







. Begging for forgiveness after said incident. Ewwww.


----------



## hubbub

All is forgiven Banks :smooch:


----------



## Cuddysmom

He's a nut! It's so weird having a dog so full of energy. But I love it! It snowed so I put towels in the back seat and he sat in the only spot without a towel. In cousin Kylie's booster seat!


----------



## golfgal

Such a fun thread to read. I was convinced all he was nap nicely and watch tv. (sorry forgot the tummy decorating). Do you have any history on Mr B? Age? etc or is it somewhere else and I missed it?


----------



## swishywagga

Such a lovely photo, Mr Banks has to have the most comfortable seat, great to see him looking so happy. Hugs to you and your Mr B from me and my Mr B!


----------



## hubbub

What a nutty boy! Banks knows that safety comes first


----------



## Cuddysmom

Haha! I know! Well, we don't have much back story. He's between 2-3. He's part germ Shep and something else. I think it's dachshund. He's shorter and a long snout. He came from a hoarder who, supposedly, kept him in a cage outside. He loves playing with other dogs. He's healthy, we think. But that's all we know!


----------



## swishywagga

He's yours and he's gorgeous, that's all that matters!


----------



## HolDaisy

Mr Banks looks so happy


----------



## Cuddysmom

Mr. B met a new friend at the Bark Park. And promptly peed in his face. REALLY?!

But he's so sweet! Here he is napping.


----------



## Karen519

*Mr. Banks*

Mr. Banks looks so comfortable-he is such a doll!
How tall is he? What does he weigh?


----------



## hubbub

Well....that's one way to make an impression! LOL!!


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, doggy bliss!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Karen, he's about 3 feet tall. Last vet check he was 40 pounds. I think we've finally got him at a healthy weight!


----------



## golfgal

Anymore funny stories or have you turned him into a perfectly behaved dog now?


----------



## Cuddysmom

You are funny! He continues to be a crazy mutt. He's going to his first dog parade this Sunday. It's the kick-off for Mardi Gras. After the parade, dogs are allowed in all the bars and there's water dishes and treats all around. It's a hoot! His brother went every year. Here's a shot of B-Boy during last week's Puppy Bowl. He was banished to the cheap seats! (I joke. It's his favorite spot. Crazy boy just likes sitting in the middle of the stairs!). The second pic is him and his dad. He literally lays on our chests. He's such a lover. He's looking at his dad like "you're such a goofball!"


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh! And he loves the snow. Duh. And he barks his little head off when anyone comes home. He's. Seriously a nut!

And here's the video that made us fall in love with him. We went and got him the next day!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FGEH-9L2LgM


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a boy Mr. Banks is, he's adorable. 

The Mardi Gras Celebration sounds like a blast, have fun.
Hope you'll share some pictures.


----------



## swishywagga

Mr Banks you are SO adorable. It's so great to see your video x


----------



## golfgal

I totally want to come for that dog parade, sounds like a hoot. Hmmm long weekend in Victoria. Sorry at work, can't check out the video.


----------



## hubbub

Heart swells!


----------



## Cuddysmom

He loved the parade!! He made many new friends. Here's a few pics!

































And then at home that night


----------



## swishywagga

Aw Mr Banks we love you!


----------



## hubbub

Serious love!! In the second photo, even the man in the black cowboy hat can't help but get in on the Banks joy


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ha! I didn't even notice that guy!!! That's too funny!

Hey, can I give him apples with skin? Thoughts?? (Banks, not the cowboy)


----------



## golfgal

Too funny. We wanna come too. Did you get up him on the dance floor????
Yes to apples with skin on, although no seeds. What's funny is my guys have no idea what to do with an apple they find on the ground but love apple slices (and pear & peaches). Apples - higher value treat than hot dogs in my house. I have to be on the only person in the world who has to break apart a cherry tomato because otherwise it gets mouthed only. Weird.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks, golf! I made sure to take out seeds and core. He's obsessed with them!

My golden would mouth the tomato, too! Lol! Wasn't sure what to do with it!

Banks has 4 left feet. No dancing!


----------



## Cuddysmom

No words. Enjoy!


----------



## swishywagga

Great photos, being comfortable is so important in the dog world, and of course he must find all the best spots!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love these pictures of Mr. Banks, he certainly is one very happy boy. 
Really great to see......


----------



## Cuddysmom

Banks' cousin, Wacha! Born 1/13/15


----------



## hubbub

Cuddysmom said:


> Banks' cousin, Wacha! Born 1/13/15


Uh, further explanation needed!! Love the name


----------



## swishywagga

What a beautiful puppy, congratulations Aunt Karen!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks! The top pic: we were playing and mid-play, he fell asleep. Just fell the hell to sleep!!! 

He's my niece's new puppy. And guess who gets to go play with him on her lunch hours? I might not come back to work 

Michael Wacha is a pitcher for the St. Louis Cardinals!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Gorgeous! What does Mr. B think of him?


----------



## Cuddysmom

They haven't met just yet! And, um, where are my pictures? I'm losing patience!!!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Ever try to add photos on an iPad? I've been ripping my hair out for the last hour. Blech. Promise I'll figure out something tomorrow...


----------



## hubbub

Cuddysmom said:


> Banks' cousin, Wacha! Born 1/13/15
> 
> View attachment 506433
> 
> 
> View attachment 506441





Cuddysmom said:


> They haven't met just yet! And, um, where are my pictures? I'm losing patience!!!



I saw two pictures earlier - one where he was sacked out and the other an upside down sort of shot...where those the pictures you meant?

So jealous of your lunch break


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yea lunch breaks are fun but it makes me wish having a puppy!!


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> Yea lunch breaks are fun but it makes me wish having a puppy!!


Can I hear the sound of golden puppy paws!


----------



## Cuddysmom

You can, auntie!! Xo


----------

